# The old dairy farm



## Mikeymutt (Mar 9, 2014)

This old dairy farm is just up the road from me,passed it many times,so today I decided to drive up to have a look..as I got there a woman was then coming out of the cottage next door.i started to chat to her about taking photos,she she kindly said I can get in over there,if not hop over my fence,there was a fair bit to see here,don't really know to much about it,I know it shut down about ten years ago,and is due to be demolished along with the three cottages next to it for redevelopment of the land..the actual house was quite unsafe inside with half of upstairs collapsed,and one of the upstairs doors hanging through the ceiling..thie house even had its own derelict outdoor swimming pool.i think this is a virgin explore for this farm.hope you enjoy


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice one, lots of different bits and bobs there! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 10, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one, lots of different bits and bobs there!
> Cheers for sharing!



thank you.its very spread out.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 10, 2014)

Cracking 30,s fireplace,what is the agricultural machine in the last shot? great photos.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 10, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> ,what is the agricultural machine in the last shot? .



Judging by the delivery chute below the rotating drum/fan housing, it is some form of seed/chaff separator. The mesh guards have been added in recent times to stop people getting trapped by the belts/operating mechanism.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 10, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Cracking 30,s fireplace,what is the agricultural machine in the last shot? great photos.



Thank you..I was wondering myself what the machine was..I put the photo up hoping someone would know it..looks like someone has.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 10, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Judging by the delivery chute below the rotating drum/fan housing, it is some form of seed/chaff separator. The mesh guards have been added in recent times to stop people getting trapped by the belts/operating mechanism.



Thank you.i did wonder what the machine was..I had a feeling it was something to do with seed but not 100% sure.


----------



## krela (Mar 10, 2014)

Mini thresher was my guess too.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 10, 2014)

krela said:


> Mini thresher was my guess too.



Thank you krela..looks like its a thresher then.it was a lovely little machine.


----------



## CSwift (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks, looks amazing! 
Always sad to see pictures of abandoned soft toys though, always makes me think of a poor child (even if it's only their inner child now) without their toy >.<


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Mar 17, 2014)

Good report thanks. I'd give a lot to have a useful brick storage barn like the one in the early photo's. Such a shame it's all going to rack and ruin!


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 13, 2014)

another nice farm set sir


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice one MM, cracking little find and looked a great splore.


----------

